
Spiking attractor networks - jterwill
http://jackterwilliger.com/attractor-networks/
======
weerd
I've always been fascinated by dynamical systems, attractors, the "edge of
chaos". I was surprised and delighted to find these topics towards the end of
a neural nets textbook. That led to a google rabbit hole and a late night...

Recently there's been some headlines about ODE-based networks. Makes me
imagine a distant future where analog computers are back and hold an important
spot in the world of computing :D

------
SubiculumCode
I really am in love with this area of neuroscience (Computational
Neuroscience). While my research does not work at that level, I do delve into
the literature at times, specifically regarding hippocampal function relating
to memory. This looks interesting:
[https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s10827-018-0704-x](https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s10827-018-0704-x)

